# Camping and hunting?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ok guys here goes not sure how much response I'll get but gonna try it anyway.
I'm looking for suggestions for a four dayweekend getaway with the wife. Ow I knowwhat your thinking but my wife isn't like a"normal" wife. She loves hunting and fishingas much as I do, maybe more at times. However she is highly competitive and always kicks my @$$, well at fishing she hasn'tcaught up on hunting yet.

Anyway we are looking to spend a long fourday weekend somewhere the first full weekend in October. We are going to camp (tent) but our whole plan is to bow hunt asmuch as possible and then fish while we aren't in the stand. We fish for pretty much any thing, not big meat hunters more catch and release. But we love to troll Saugeye and hybrid stripers, and I think our number one fish to chase is catfish, BIG CATFISH. So what I'm looking for is somewhere with decent hunting opportunities, good camp sites and a variety of fish to target. I don't need specificspots or secret info, just a little direction. My only limit is I have a 40hp outboard. And if any of you need some direction in central oh don't hesitate to ask. Thank you all inadvance.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

eastfork


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a nice flathead man. Yes, every time I've been been out with you and she's been with you she always kicks your ass.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Have not fished it much and not sure how the hunting would be but Salt Fork is a beautiful area and campground with both fishing and hunting.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

MDBuckeye said:


> That's a nice flathead man. Yes, every time I've been been out with you and she's been with you she always kicks your ass.


Every time! Went out for eyes and she smashed a 22" wiper the other night


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

zack2345 said:


> eastfork


I have looked into eastfork, I'd really like to be on the river somewhere


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

shawnee


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

zack2345 said:


> shawnee


That was my first choice, never been to the pro or state forest. Used the launch a cpl of times. Is there decent spots to hunt? And how is the campground


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

May be out of your area but West Branch state park has a great campground..great fishing..and alot of public hunting land.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I've never been I just know it has all of your criteria I believe


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Jose' said:


> May be out of your area but West Branch state park has a great campground..great fishing..and alot of public hunting land.


 As long as its still in Ohio nothing is out of my area! Do you know if they have a hp limit


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Unlimited horsepower..big and beautiful lake..campground is very nice with clean facilities.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I will check it out thank you


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> I will check it out thank you





fishintechnician said:


> I will check it out thank you


But Oak lake has camping ground and lot off hunting areas,coall mines properties.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Muskingum River, Ohio River, AEP recreation area, Wayne National Forest has lots of ground in and around SE OHIO and the Ohio River. In Washington Co. Leith Run USFS campground right on the river-not sure when it closes with a boat ramp on the Ohio adjacent to the area. Sauger and walleye in the river as well as those whiskered ones, hybrids, etc.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

fishintechnician said:


> View attachment 243014
> ok guys here goes not sure how much response I'll get but gonna try it anyway.
> I'm looking for suggestions for a four dayweekend getaway with the wife. Ow I knowwhat your thinking but my wife isn't like a"normal" wife. She loves hunting and fishingas much as I do, maybe more at times. However she is highly competitive and always kicks my @$$, well at fishing she hasn'tcaught up on hunting yet.
> 
> Anyway we are looking to spend a long fourday weekend somewhere the first full weekend in October. We are going to camp (tent) but our whole plan is to bow hunt asmuch as possible and then fish while we aren't in the stand. We fish for pretty much any thing, not big meat hunters more catch and release. But we love to troll Saugeye and hybrid stripers, and I think our number one fish to chase is catfish, BIG CATFISH. So what I'm looking for is somewhere with decent hunting opportunities, good camp sites and a variety of fish to target. I don't need specificspots or secret info, just a little direction. My only limit is I have a 40hp outboard. And if any of you need some direction in central oh don't hesitate to ask. Thank you all inadvance.


Salt fork was the first thing that came to mind. Matches what your looking for exactly. No hp limit.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Gone Wishin said:


> Salt fork was the first thing that came to mind. Matches what your looking for exactly. No hp limit.



You guys aren't making it easy on me!! This is great tho! I really appreciate all the help


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

fishintechnician said:


> You guys aren't making it easy on me!! This is great tho! I really appreciate all the help


If it helps any i saw west branch was suggested. It is much closer to higher populated areas and i feel like you may have a higher chance of sharing the area you are hunting. Also, first weekend in october may be warm. May not have much deer movement. Could opt for a cabin rental and rut hunting somewhere? Just my thoughts, nothing factual.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Nah, I don't care if we kill deer or not, I mean it'd be nice. I've got good
Hunting spots close to home just want to try something different. Thinking salt fork or forked run


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone know if salt fork has boat tie ups at the campground?


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Some of the cabins do.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok guys I have decided on forked run! Looks like it's a small quiet place with plenty of land to hunt, with river front access! Anyone have any tips for this area? I have really been studying aerial photos and topo maps, found what looks to be some decent funnels. Going to try and get there early(ish) on Friday and do some scouting for sat morning. Again don't care about a monster buck (would be nice tho) I'm just looking to get some meat. Honestly I'd rather see the wife get one, but either way I hope to have some back straps on the grill before we leave. Thanks guys you all have been extremely helpful, and I will make a full report when I get back


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

You should have a great time down there!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> You should have a great time down there!!!


I plan to!! This is much needed!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> You should have a great time down there!!!


Leaving tomorrow! Full report when I get back


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok so a little delayed, the trip was great!! Forked run is a great state park, sites are a little small but wasn't an issue as we had the hole section to our selves. Very beautiful park, and very nice lake! R didn't fish the lake a whole lot although it looks like it would be an excellent bass and panfish lake. We tried to hunt a couple of times, but honestly I was not prepared for how rough and thick it was. Did find a couple decent areas to try next time, and although we didn't spend as much time as I would of liked in the woods we did see deer. We fished the Belleville dam several times, catching skip jack every time. I have about 5 dozen 6-9" in the freezer. Also the hybrids were on fire!! Caught over 20 in the 18-20" range. Also saw one walleye, a real nice shovel, and countless hybrids caught. Fished the river down stream of Belleville in the boat, caught several decent channels and had a good run on live bluegill but it dropped it. All in all it was excellent trip and I look forward to going back


----------

